# Cage bedding, shavings or fleece...?



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Currently I'm keeping my hedgehog on wooden shavings, the tree is called beech in English. But I see most of the people here use fleece as a bedding. Would it be better to keep my hedgie on fleece as well? She likes to dig a bit in the shavings though, but I've got some fleece in there and she sleeps in it. Would it be a good idea to use fleece only, or are the shavings fine as well?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Shavings are fine, but fleece is better. Shavings can attract or already contain mites; it's dusty, which isn't great for their breathing; and it can get stuck in uncomfortable places. Overall fleece is less expensive in the long run, and less messy. I would recommend switching to fleece liners, and to satisfy the digging urges, you can include a dig box inside the cage filled with fleece strips. A hedgie bag also easily creates the feeling of being surrounded by something and being in a den/burrow, which is has a lot to do with why they like to dig anyway.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I think I'll switch to fleece then. She has some hiding places (e.g a little house, my old pants - she loves them) and I've put some fleece in her cage and it seems it is now her favourite sleeping place.

So I better go sewing some sleeping bags and liners!


----------

